# Wildsau auf Abwegen



## [email protected] (3. Oktober 2008)

Hi, 

ich habe mal einen Wildsau Cheap Trick Rahmen missbraucht und daraus ein Touren Bergrad gebaut (wenn auch ein schweres ;-). Dieses habe ich dann im September Ã¼ber die Alpen gehetzt. Am Ende standen ca. 16.000 hm Bergauf und ca. 19.000 hm Bergab auf dem Tacho. Ich bin hell auf begeistert von dem Rad. Es ist absolut Tourentauglich. Es geht dank MZ mit ETA gut Bergauf und Bergab bekommt man das Grinsen selbst mit einem Vorschlaghammer nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht geschlagen. Hier mal ein Bild vom Aufbau (wenn auch untypisch ;-) 



die Tour:
Brenner â EnzianhÃ¼tte â SchlÃ¼sseljoch â Pfunderer Joch â Maria Saalen â St. Vigil â Limojoch âCol de Locia - Pso. Valparola âPso. Falzarego â Pocol â Rif. Corda da Lago â Forc. Ambrizzola â Pso. Staulanza â Alleghe Trails â Alleghe â Forc. di S. Tomaso â Forc. di Lagazzon â Feder â Falcade â Pso. di Valles â Val die Venegiota â Pso. di Rolle â Falllinie ;-) - S. Martino â Val Cigolera â Malaga Tognola â Caoria â Rif. Refavaie â Pso. Cinque Croci â 326 â Valsugana â Centa S. Nicolo â Pso. della Fricca â alte PassstraÃe â Carbonare â Pso. del Sommo â Rif. Stella dâItalia â Sommo Alto â Monta Maggio â Pso. della Brocola â Colle Xomo â Rif. Gen. A. Papa â 120 â 105b â E5 â Rif- Lancia â Bocchetta di Foxi â 102 â Anghebeni â Rovereto â Riva â Malcesine â Lift! - M. Altissimo â 622 â 650 â Roveri Trail ;-) â Navene â Riva 

und ein paar Bilder von der Tour:



















Aufbau:
- Cheap Trick Rahmen 2006 (GrÃ¶Ãe M)
- Marzocci XC 600 ETA 130 mm
- Extra lange Alutech SattelstÃ¼tze â bin 181
- Shimano/SRAM Komponenten
- â¦
- ca. 14 Kg

GruÃ

Michael

@JÃ¼rgen: Danke, dass das mit dem Schaltauge so schnell ging ;-)


----------



## harke (3. Oktober 2008)

lässt sich die sattelstütze noch weit genug absenken wenns bergab geht?
wie definierst du denn einen vorschlaghammer bergab?bist du damit auch gesprungen?

auch würde mich der abstand von kurbel arm unten nach oberste sattelspitze interessieren....
bin 1.98 und momentan damit unterwegs :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (3. Oktober 2008)

@ Harke: Wenn ich den Sattel absenke, dann sieht es so aus, als ob ich das Puky von meiner Tochter fahre (versinkt bis auf die letzten 13 cm) - ich bekomme bei "anspruchsvollen" nicht endenden handtuchbreiten Wegen das Grinsen im Gesicht - in meinen Alter fängt man das Springen nicht mahr an ;-)


habe gerade mal gemessen - Mitte Innenlager bis Sattelspitze ca. 73 cm - Kurbel unten bis Sattelspitze ca. 89 cm - beide Messungen lotrecht nach oben - nicht parallel zum Sitzrohr

Gruß

Michael


----------



## harke (3. Oktober 2008)

hey danke fürs nachmessen, bei mir sinds 70 bzw 86cm....also 3cm kürzer...
^^
bestätigt mich allerdings auch nur darin das ich nen größeren rahmen brauch..
danke 
scheint auch ne ganz ordentliche firma zu sein


----------



## [email protected] (4. Oktober 2008)

Hi Harke,

ich bin sehr angetan von Alutech! Schau mal im Online-Shop unter Lagerverkauf. Da gibt es das Cheap Trick (Größe S, M, L) zur Zeit als 2007 Modell im Angebot.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Michael, kann dir nur zustimmen. Wenn der Rahmen tourentauglich aufgebaut ist, kann man schon eine menge spass haben. Wo ich meins damals aufgebaut habe, wollte ich eigentlich nur was zuverlässiges für die Arbeit haben und eine Zugmaschine für den Kinderanhänger. Aber dann merkte ich auch wie wendig und trotzdem schön das Rad läuft und dieses Jahr habe ich mir dann eine neue Federgabel mit Steckachse und eine Kurbel mit Bashguard und Kettenspanner drangebaut und seitdem ist es unschlagbar.
Gruß Willi!
Hier ein Bild von meinem Aufbau.
Steht zwar Reuber drauf, ist aber auch von Jürgen!


----------



## [email protected] (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Willi,

dein Bike sieht sehr cool aus. Bei mir war es auch ein Experiment. Ich wollte mir ein Rad aufbauen, mit dem ich Fahrtechnik üben kann - und das nicht beim ersten Fahrfehler auseinanderbricht. Das dabei dann noch ein tourentaugliches Bergrad bei rausgekommen ist hat mich begeistert.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## WilliWildsau (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Michael, ja ist schon genial wenn man so positiv überrascht wird und ich kenn noch ein paar Leute, die sich den Rahmen aufgebaut haben und seitdem ihr vollgefedertes Rad desöfteren in der Ecke stehen lassen.
Gruß Willi!


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (5. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt


----------



## robertg202 (8. Oktober 2008)

Was heißt extra-lange Sattelstütze? die von Alutech sind ja normalerweise 400mm lang - gibts die auch länger?? Würde mich sehr interessieren! Bräuchte nämlich eine längere....


----------



## Maui (8. Oktober 2008)

meins is auch ein allrounder. 





viele bilder und detail beschreibung > 
http://soulrider-ev.de/website/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=23&Itemid=37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. Oktober 2008)

robertg202 schrieb:


> Was heißt extra-lange Sattelstütze? die von Alutech sind ja normalerweise 400mm lang - gibts die auch länger?? Würde mich sehr interessieren! Bräuchte nämlich eine längere....



Hi,

Jürgen war so freundlich und hat die 400 mm Stütze auf ca. 530 mm verlängert (habe sie dann auf die passende Länge gekürzt). Geht natürlich nur, wenn die Schweißnaht (Sollbruchstelle) noch im Sitzrohr steckt. Von roox gibt es Alternativ eine 430 mm Stütze - von Shannon soll es sogar eine 500 mm Version geben.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## der-gute (8. Oktober 2008)

von Syntace gibts die P6 in 480 mm

bald sogar als Aluvariante für Endkunden


----------

